# Painting plastic interior pieces?



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

What's a good paint to use that won't be sticky or stinky? I was thinking duplicolor, any other ideas? I wanna do some red, possibly red metal flake.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Dups got its vynil/interior line. Im sure theres higher qualities out there... especially if you wish to use a flake on the interior pieces. Or if you're thinking of keeping it solid, I used the Dup. OEM Black on some of my interior things... it seems to hold up.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool i'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah, i like the duplicolor line, make sure you use a "non-metal surface primer" before you lay down your color, other wise it will flake off on you, and especially if you are masking areas that you plan to not paint, or your going to do striping and such things.

just some things i have experienced airbrushing, and other styles of painting.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah I figured a primer would help, I don't wanna half ass it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

do they cary the paint that feels like rubber.like the rubery type paint?just wondering cus my vw is going to need a new paint job in the interior?also how do you take off the old stuff.its like real sticky and it peels right off with my nails.any info


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2008, 11:24 AM~10687140
> *do they cary the paint that feels like rubber.like the rubery type paint?just wondering cus my vw is going to need a new paint job in the interior?also how do you take off the old stuff.its like real sticky and it peels right off with my nails.any info
> *



i know what you mean, it must be a "german thing" the older v-dubbs and benz's all seem to have that issue, but what you may end up doing is striping the entire dash out of the car to do the work, or do it to a donor dash. that way you can do it right, plus if you're looking into modify it with molding in a center channel or something like that, then that would be the best time.

i don't think there is a "rubber" paint aside from say a colored rubberized undercoating, but i think that isn't what you'd want for the dash. the dash your talking about...........it does have a padding under the "paint" right? ( very brittle and thin)

i would just strip it right down.........used a 60 grit sand paper to take it down to the plastic, then a 120 grit to level it out, then repair the dash where it needs it, sand with 400 once the inperfections are fixed and it's too your liking, primer it, and then start your color, don't lay the color down in heavy coats, do very light untill you have the coverage you want. once your done there, clear-coat the panel, again......start light with a tack coat, and keep going light, the trick is to build up the clear in stages, without having runs.

just remeber the time you take to make the panel look as perfect as it can with primer on it, will dictate the final outcome after the clear-coat is applied. if you have pin-holes and cracks, and high spots you are going to see all of that with the color on it.......and it will be even more visible once the clear is applied.


patience is a vertue when it comes to any type of bodywork or modification  

this is not a 3-4 hour job, takes a bit to get it right, but it is defenatly worth the time and effort!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

use bulldog before paint helps the paint stick and will make it way easier for you


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My choices for interior color changing or freshening up are Duplicolor for vinyls like found on door panels, plastic trim, and dash, Krylon fusion for just trim, or SEM for anything in the interior. My favorite is SEM for being the most forgiving and durable.


----------



## lowreese26 (May 20, 2008)

are we talking about gloss paint or vinyl dye??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowreese26_@May 27 2008, 06:54 PM~10748321
> *are we talking about gloss paint or vinyl dye??
> *


Vinyl dye and also paint for the interior parts that are made of plastic or metal such as a-pillars and roof trim.


----------



## lowreese26 (May 20, 2008)

So as far as painting the dash in my 93 Caprice, I could just get somew duplicolor for interiors? I'm looking for a glossy finish like exterior paint on the dash. Or do I need to fiberglass? Thanks for any input.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=336877&st=0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Go to www.impalassforum.comand search there. Tons of pics and information on painting/dying the dash and interior parts. I've seen a few that looked like fiberglass but were just stock panels sanded smooth and painted. SEM would be your best bet for that dash because it's probably peeling and has a brownish tint to it, right?

Something to think about too is a glossy dash looks nice, but gets old really fast if it's a daily driver and you're constatnly dealing with the glare in the windshield.

Here's a pic i just borrowed from that site, sem black without any clear. I'd post a pic of mine but i redid it to the stock blue color back in 2003 and it just looks stock like it's never been touched.


----------



## lowreese26 (May 20, 2008)

I haven't done anything to my dash yet. I don't want it to look like shit. But that is true about the glare. What is a good vinyl dye that won't rub off when you clean it? Every car I seen that has been dyed the dye comes off with cleaner.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xSSive+May 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10750294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The link I posted is shit my wife and I did, the first few pages are fiberglassing the trunk but there is step by step on how she painted her pieces, the last page has some pics.....its alot of work, but if she can do it why can't you.....






























otherwise, I just did my interior with SEM.....the only secret is......PREP PREP PREP....as long as you take your time and do all the prep steps diligently you'll be fine....


----------



## lowreese26 (May 20, 2008)

I'm not familiar with SEM. Where can I get more info.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowreese26_@May 28 2008, 08:52 AM~10752715
> *I'm not familiar with SEM. Where can I get more info.
> *



:uh: :uh: I see you did not click the link i posted above and do a search on there. Everything you just asked can be found in great detail on that site including how to prep, how the dye/paint holds up(thought i mentioned doing my dash 5 years ago above and how's its held up), where to get SEM from, and so on. you could also find vehicle specific info that would for instance tell you the a/c relay is under the hood and maybe even pick up a missing fuse panel cover from someone on there.


----------



## lowreese26 (May 20, 2008)

thanks man didn't see the link. thanks for the help.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

SEM Paint....did my lac 2 years ago and only had 2 touch up a few things....but make sure you clean the areas first, i used degreaser before i painted all my parts...


----------



## my50 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 21 2008, 11:12 AM~10704352
> *use bulldog before paint helps the paint stick and will make it way easier for you
> *


x2 that bulldog works great


----------



## my50 (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 21 2008, 11:12 AM~10704352
> *use bulldog before paint helps the paint stick and will make it way easier for you
> *


x2 that bulldog works great


----------

